# PS3 controller for PCs



## Cid SilverWing (Aug 24, 2008)

Any emulator-addicted guys out there? It's possible to hook up your PS3 controller to your computer and use it with certain emulators.

Link from www.escapistmagazine.com forums --- http://www.gamersblock.com/reports.php?id=159

You simply download this tiny zip, unpack it somewhere, run the "filter" file, plug your PS3 into your computer (because the end that connects to the PS3 console itself is a USB as you already know) and run the other .exe file that comes with it.

Configure as needed, and there you go, SIXAXIS for your PC. (Motion sensing not supported, and wireless requires a PC Wi-fi device).


----------



## Kyra (Aug 28, 2008)

that really works? bloody hell that would be great to play all my fave games with my ps3 controller instead of a annoying keyboard setup


----------



## Cid SilverWing (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm not quite sure what games it works for. So far I know it works for ePSXe without question.


----------



## Kyra (Aug 28, 2008)

thats great, does it work in the same way as any other 3rd party controller by registering it to the computer like a proper pc controller?


----------



## Cid SilverWing (Aug 28, 2008)

You just install the files in the zip in my first post, then plugin your controller and activate one of the files. If done correctly game emulators will start registering input once you start configging input from the controller into the emulator.


----------



## Kyra (Aug 28, 2008)

cool thanx i'll try it on all the emulators i know of and see if i can compile a list if your interested??


----------



## Cid SilverWing (Aug 28, 2008)

I would be most grateful.


----------



## Kyra (Aug 28, 2008)

kk i'll get back to you asap though it wont be today sorry
also is there any specific systems you want tested?


----------



## Cid SilverWing (Aug 28, 2008)

Just go for everything you can find. So far I know that ePSXe works, while MAME doesn't appear to register input.


----------



## Kushaba (Sep 2, 2008)

I still say the 360 controller works better ^^ specially on mame.


----------



## Kyra (Sep 2, 2008)

can't get my ps3 controller to work ( its a ps2 adapter one ) but if you have a psp i've got loadsa emu's for it


----------



## Eevee (Sep 2, 2008)

s/PCs/Windows/


----------



## Kushaba (Sep 2, 2008)

Kyra said:


> can't get my ps3 controller to work ( its a ps2 adapter one ) but if you have a psp i've got loadsa emu's for it



yeahbut dont u have to hack it?


----------



## Kyra (Sep 3, 2008)

its just cause its a crap adapter i have the hacks but to get it working is another thing


----------



## gravija (Sep 12, 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/144561274/sixaxisdriver.exe.html

far superior driver guys, works on all pcs ive tried it on and has no setup issues, no BSOD's or any kind of filters, just install the file plug in and yer ready to go. i use a bunch of emulators and this works with them all n.n


sorry fer rapidshat tho guys, and its the usb only driver, on some instances it did need to be loaded at the start of windows but i never really had any other issues than that, i would just add the driver file from gamesaike folder in the start menu to startup and all was fine n.n tho it can be annoying . . . uhm the update feature does not work, the person that wrote the file dropped the project as far as i know.


----------



## gravija (Sep 12, 2008)

fer some reason i couldnt re-edit my post, you dont need to add the proggy to startup . . . it loads everytime windows starts thereafter without needed to load the program again. cool beans huh! n.n


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Sep 18, 2008)

I just use a plug-in I found in some hardware store with a free emulator I found to use my awesome 360 controller, I swear, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow Of Chernobyl is so much easier without having to use the crazy control scheme on the keyboard.


----------

